# إحصاء عام ..لدفعات المنتدي ..2006 : 2012



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

حسب تاريخ تسجيلك ..أختار السنة اللي أنتا سجلت فيها ..وهنشوف أكتر سنة سجل فيها الاعضاء كانت أنهي

يستثني من هذا التقييم ..معلمين 2005


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

*حلوه الفكره تم اللطم 
اقصد التصويت 

 بس في ناس من 2005
معملتش حسابهم دول يا معلم 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

2005 دول المعلمين اللي من أنشاء المنتدي ودول ليهم ..موضوع لوحده
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> 2005 دول المعلمين اللي من أنشاء المنتدي ودول ليهم ..موضوع لوحده
> ​



* اذلان تده 
يبقي ماشي
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

*فكره جميله
تم التصويت*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

فكره حلوه يا فادي

طب الدفعه اللي هاتطلع مسجله في اكتر سنه 
هاتجبلها هديه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياساترعليه بدور علي مصلحتي دايما ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

موضوع حلو و جديد

انا صوتت 2009 

وبالضبط

24/7/2009


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت 
صارلي 5 سنين في المنتدى 
صار لازم أتخرج ههههههههههه 
موضوع حلو ويجمع الجميع يا فادي 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 فبراير 2012)

*تم التصويت*


----------



## اليعازر (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت...


----------



## zezza (10 فبراير 2012)

*تمام 
بس ليه ؟!*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> تم التصويت
> صارلي 5 سنين في المنتدى
> صار لازم أتخرج ههههههههههه
> موضوع حلو ويجمع الجميع يا فادي
> سلام المسيح معك



يا روزا ..يا قمر منورة الموضوع طبعاً ..

انتو ناس قديمة ..مش ههتخرجوا يا ماما ؟,,,أنتو مبيتين ..عقبال ..اللون الجديد ..بعد اللون الفذقي اللي متلون بيه أسمك ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *تمام
> بس ليه ؟!*



مفجاة
​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2012)

2005 وبكل فخر


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> يا روزا ..يا قمر منورة الموضوع طبعاً ..
> 
> انتو ناس قديمة ..مش ههتخرجوا يا ماما ؟,,,أنتو مبيتين ..عقبال ..اللون الجديد ..بعد اللون الفذقي اللي متلون بيه أسمك ..
> ​


مررررسي يا فادي الموضوع منور بصاحبه  
بس ما يكون قصدك باللون الجديد يكون نفس لون مشاركتك *(الأحمر)* هههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2012)

2008 ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مررررسي يا فادي الموضوع منور بصاحبه
> بس ما يكون قصدك باللون الجديد يكون نفس لون مشاركتك *(الأحمر)* هههههههههه


يا بنتي متودناش فدهية ...هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

دفعه 2006 
lol


----------



## sparrow (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت 
انا من 2006 بقالي 6 سنين بس هههههههه


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> 2005 وبكل فخر


*ايه يعني 2005 يا روك ... فرق بيني وبينك كام شهر :smile01*
*وحشتنا أيام زمان *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

*صوووووووت يا فادى *
*لحد ماصوتى راح :giveup:*
*ههههههههه*
*:t23: انا من 2007 :t23:*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أوزي وسوبارو لحد دلوقتي 2006 *
*الباقي كله ولاد امبارح :smile01*

*موضوع حلو كتير .... شكراً ع الموضوع *
*وسيتم التصويت عن قريب *​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *أوزي وسوبارو لحد دلوقتي 2006 *
> *الباقي كله ولاد امبارح :smile01*
> 
> ...


اوزى 
احترم الاقدميه اللى فيا يا حج انا اقدم منك ب 5 شهور


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع ..هيقلب خناق والمنتديات التنية هتتلم علينا بقا ..ههههههههههههه ..هدو نفسكو يا رجالة ..القديم في أقدم منه ..لحد لما نوصل للزعيم وكلنا ..نحط وشنا في الارض لأن مفيش أقدم منه ..هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اوزى
> احترم الاقدميه اللى فيا يا حج انا اقدم منك ب 5 شهور


*ههههههههههه*
*يا عم أنت .... خمس شهور يعني أقل من سيزون *
*والسيزون بيتقلب بدري بدري :smile01*​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2012)

*فكره جميله 

تم التصويت انا 2007
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

2006 ..يا عوجيز..ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> الموضوع ..هيقلب خناق والمنتديات التنية هتتلم علينا بقا ..ههههههههههههه ..هدو نفسكو يا رجالة ..القديم في أقدم منه ..لحد لما نوصل للزعيم وكلنا ..نحط وشنا في الارض لأن مفيش أقدم منه ..هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


* يا عم فادي ... متوقعناش في غلط *
*الأضارب لسة ما بدأش :budo:*

*الأقد\م من الزعيم .... موجود*
*أكيد أي أدمن في اي موقع أقدم ... هيبقي اقدم :smile01*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

دفعة 2008 في تقدم هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

فيه خاين فى دفعتنا يا امير 
احنا 3 والمصوتين 2 
انت مصوتش ولا ايه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت 
2008​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه خاين فى دفعتنا يا امير





oesi no قال:


> احنا 3 والمصوتين 2
> انت مصوتش ولا ايه



*هههههههههه*
*علشان أعرف أتابع يا برنس وأشوف المنتدي رايح علي فين *

*دوااااعي أمنية يعني :gun:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

انا 2010
المهم اية الفايدة المادية من الموضوع دة ؟

معلش اخوك استغلاللي مادي بحت :]


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا 2010
> المهم اية الفايدة المادية من الموضوع دة ؟
> 
> معلش اخوك استغلاللي مادي بحت :]



شريط ترانيم وكتاب ..
​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *علشان أعرف أتابع يا برنس وأشوف المنتدي رايح علي فين *
> 
> *دوااااعي أمنية يعني :gun:*​


شكلك عاوز توصل للكفه الكسبانه وتلعب عليها 
ميولك اخوانيه انت كمان


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا 2010
> المهم اية الفايدة المادية من الموضوع دة ؟
> 
> معلش اخوك استغلاللي مادي بحت :]


لا بص بقى الواقع ان روك بنفسه مبارك الموضوع 
علشان هيدفعنا ضرايب فبمناسبه انك استغلالى الحق نفسك واجرى


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شكلك عاوز توصل للكفه الكسبانه وتلعب عليها
> ميولك اخوانيه انت كمان


* لالالالا أخوانجي لا :act23:*
*ده أنت تنعتني بالسلفي أحسن :smile01*​


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2012)

*2006
تم التصويت
*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *2006*
> 
> *تم التصويت*​


* الرابع :ura1:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2012)

*2009...*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت
2010​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

2008 تتقدم با كتساح
شكلنا اخوان فى المنتدى واحنا منعرفش ههههههههه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2012)

2008أديها يا معلمين ...دفعتي تكتسح ...
​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2012)

ايه يا فادى 

فى جوايز ولا ايه النظام  شوقتنى 
​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ايه يا فادى
> 
> فى جوايز ولا ايه النظام  شوقتنى
> ​


انتى برة المنافسة كاندى
 تشجعى بس هنا هههههههه
دفعة  سعد زغلول يشاهدون فقط هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

انا عاوزه اغير الدفعه ممكن ؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا عاوزه اغير الدفعه ممكن ؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههه


خيانة لجيلك 
يجوز عليك حد الردة ههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 فبراير 2012)

*2007
>>>>>
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

المنافسة حاليا بين 2007 سلفيين
2008 اخوان ههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت :2:


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انتى برة المنافسة كاندى
> تشجعى بس هنا هههههههه
> دفعة  سعد زغلول يشاهدون فقط هههههه


ايه ده هو مرشد الاخوان هنا 

مش تقولوا

كده النتيجه واضحه 

هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ايه ده هو مرشد الاخوان هنا
> 
> مش تقولوا
> 
> ...


انا عارف كاندى اية دة
قولى للباقى مش يوجع دماغنا ويقرفنا هنا بقى
النتيجة محسومة
دة انا حتى كاتب بيان هلقية بعد انتهاء الفرز زيى الكتاتنى كدة ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت اعتقد انا جيت المنتده يوم مزبحه مسبيرو  منوراكم صح ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تم التصويت اعتقد انا جيت المنتده يوم مزبحه مسبيرو  منوراكم صح ههههههههههه


منورانا من اول يوم :ranting::t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2012)

طيب واللي سجل في 2005 يصوت في بيتهم ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> خيانة لجيلك
> يجوز عليك حد الردة ههههههه





مش خيانه ولا حاجه 

12/12/2007
يعني  انا في .......
 اخر 2007
اول 2008

مشترك يعني هههههههههههه :smil12:


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش خيانه ولا حاجه
> 
> 12/12/2007
> يعني  انا في .......
> ...


دة مشترك كهربا مش  كدة هههههههه
امال لو كان تاريخك 31/12 كنتى قلتى فى  اول  الشهر ولا اية ههههههه
نصب بلاش نيفين:t32:


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا عارف كاندى اية دة
> قولى للباقى مش يوجع دماغنا ويقرفنا هنا بقى
> النتيجة محسومة
> دة انا حتى كاتب بيان هلقية بعد انتهاء الفرز زيى الكتاتنى كدة ههههههه​




طيب يا ترى معاك هولز 

زى ما عمل الكتاتنى 

وبعدين احنا عرفنا فرقوا ايه انت بقى هتوزع ايه يا ترى هههه
​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب واللي سجل في 2005 يصوت في بيتهم ههههه


* ههههههههههه*
*أو يصوت في المحل :smil12:*
*وياريت تصوت بالراحة .... في ناس عامله أضراب دلوقتي *
​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*علي ما أعتقد كدة *
*سنة 2005 في الضياع ... بس مفهاش غير العمالقة أوي :smil12:*
*روك ... وكوبتك ... وميرنا .... وفريد *
*اتنين أدمن ونائب ونائب سابق :t32:*

*وسنة 2006 بتودع ... فيها خمسة لحد دلوقتي بس *
*أتنين مباركين وأتنين مشرفين ومشرف بيدلع -قصدي سابق- :ranting:*

*علي فكرة أنا بكدة أقدم خامس أو سادس واحد في المنتدي -حسب المتواجدين-:yahoo:*​


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)

مين دة اللى بيدلع 
شاور انت بس عليه وانا اعلقهولك


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مين دة اللى بيدلع
> شاور انت بس عليه وانا اعلقهولك


 
*قول أنت بـــــــــــــــــــــقي :ranting:*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2012)

ياناس يا فل المباركين سبقوا الكل
​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

تـــــــــــم


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

تم التــــــصويت


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تم التــــــصويت



نورتي ...
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 فبراير 2012)

تم  التصويت ​


----------

